# Specials > Testing Ground >  Avator

## cuddlepop

Coulp someone please give me simple instructions on how to  install one.
I'd love a dream catcher and have found one so what next. :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

Hi cuddlepop.

Put your mouse pointer over the picture you want to use.

Right-click and select *copy shortcut* or *copy image location* depending on which browser you're using.

Click on the *User CP* link near the top left of the page.

Select *Edit Avatar* from the menu on the left.

There will be a window with                          *Enter URL to Image:* above it.
Click in the window and delete the text that's there.
Right click and select *paste*.

Click the *Save Changes* button.

I think the Org resizes too-large images automatically but, if not, let me know. The image needs to be 80 pixels by 80 and 10.7k maximum.

----------


## Kingetter

> Hi cuddlepop.
> 
> Put your mouse pointer over the picture you want to use.
> 
> Right-click and select *copy shortcut* or *copy image location* depending on which browser you're using.
> 
> Click on the *User CP* link near the top left of the page.
> 
> Select *Edit Avatar* from the menu on the left.
> ...


You can resize easily and quickly with IrfanView - free off the net.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thank you both will attempt tomorrow when the brains less fuddled. ::

----------


## Tiger Jones

> You can resize easily and quickly with IrfanView - free off the net.


Here - my service is free too, you know  :: 

Well, it's free to nice people  ::

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Thank you both will attempt tomorrow when the brains less fuddled.


If I waited until my brain was less fuddled, I'd never get anything done!  ::

----------


## Kingetter

> Here - my service is free too, you know 
> 
> Well, it's free to nice people


 
Free as the wind?  (and so back to methane)

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Free as the wind?  (and so back to methane)


Me thane? Naw - me inthane thir.

----------


## cuddlepop

At last!.
Dont know how we done it but even after following your instuctions I couldn't paste so had to copy to my pictures and then upload from computer. :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

Well done, cuddlepop!  :Smile:

----------


## willowbankbear

How do you get animated avatars? I have many animated clips saved but Im unsure how to get them into avatar box. I tried to copy & paste but it wasnt interested.All of them are borrowed from other sites as you do(rockchick has my old cat!) Any help ?

----------


## Ricco

> How do you get animated avatars? I have many animated clips saved but Im unsure how to get them into avatar box. I tried to copy & paste but it wasnt interested.All of them are borrowed from other sites as you do(rockchick has my old cat!) Any help ?


WWB,

You need to make sure that they are the right size - both physical and kilobyte - and then browse for them, if I remember rightly.  Yup - just checked.

----------


## canuck

> How do you get animated avatars? I have many animated clips saved but Im unsure how to get them into avatar box. I tried to copy & paste but it wasnt interested.All of them are borrowed from other sites as you do(rockchick has my old cat!) Any help ?


Tiger Jones got my moose to move.  It was a matter of making it small enough.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Tiger Jones got my moose to move.  It was a matter of making it small enough.


Yep - if anyone wants a hand resizing etc, PM me  :Wink:

----------


## gary.b

I can't get an avatar up, when I go to edit avatar, the button next to "do not use an avatar" is highlighted and it won't allow me to unclick it. Help! Please, I've been trying for days.
Also can't get a signature up????

----------


## Tiger Jones

Hi gary. You don't yet seem to have enough posts under your belt to be able to display an avatar. You've certainly been a member for long enough but length of 'service' and post count are both taken into consideration. I'm not sure about the latest threshold for number of posts but it might be 50.

As for your signature, I think it's the same deal but I can see yours when I view your profile so at least it's there waiting for use  :Wink:

----------


## connieb19

> I can't get an avatar up, when I go to edit avatar, the button next to "do not use an avatar" is highlighted and it won't allow me to unclick it. Help! Please, I've been trying for days.
> Also can't get a signature up????


I think you need 30 posts gary.  ::

----------


## gary.b

Opps, better get posting then, only 2 to go.

----------

